# gunsmiths in Augusta area?



## raedawg (Jan 11, 2007)

Who are some good local gunsmiths?


----------



## kudzumotorsports (Jan 11, 2007)

Raedawg I used to use a fella over there by ryans years ago I think he's still there (right across from the dairy queen off of hwy 25) I think the name is sanders gunshop.


----------



## mike bell (Jan 11, 2007)

Sanders sounds right, not sure if he is still open or not.

We did gunsmithing at MGW but not any more.    Ace Systems I think is the name.  He is in Jackson SC by the drag strip.  Ive been around Augusta for 12 years and I dont know of any other good smiths still working.  Of course I never looked for any.  PM me and let me know what work you need,  I might be able to point you in the right direction.



 If I could get my own FFL.


----------



## Nitro (Jan 12, 2007)

Mike, 

You are speaking of Al D. He worked for Kenny Jarrett and did all the 'smithing for Wackenhut at the SRP. 

He is a wonderful gunsmith on 1911s and a great general 'smith. He can repair or improve any gun.

He is still on Dragstrip Road. Anyone interested, PM me for his phone number.


----------



## raedawg (Jan 12, 2007)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the info!


----------



## Slug-Gunner (Jan 12, 2007)

*Sanders Gun Shop*



kudzumotorsports said:


> Raedawg I used to use a fella over there by ryans years ago I think he's still there (right across from the dairy queen off of hwy 25) I think the name is sanders gunshop.



Ed Sanders Gunshop is still open.... when his health permits. He is getting up in years, along with its health problems. He is a top gunsmith, listed in the top 50 in the United States, but due to his age and health is limited in how often he is up to working his trade. If you elect to use him, don't be in a hurry to get your gun back, just be patient knowing that it is in the hands of an expert and WELL WORTH THE WAIT. He is NOT OPEN on Mondays. Call first, to insure he is available before making the trip over to his shop.

SIDE NOTE:
Most of the good to excellent gunsmiths in the Augusta/Richmond/Columbia County areas are up in their years and have either retired, due to health problems and age or are deceased. The few that still exist (listed in phonebook) are as follows:

Ed Sanders Gunshop
2031 Bloomingdale St.
Augusta, GA 30906
706-798-5220
(located off I-520 & Hwy 25)

Carolina Precision Rifles
1200 Old Jackson Hwy
Jackson, SC 
803-827-2069

Harvey's Gun Repair
3292 Washington Rd.
Augusta, GA
706-854-9690

Blankenship Custom Firearms, LLC
Grovetown, GA
706-855-8001
(by appt only)
www.bcfllc.com

Schmidt's Gun Svc & Rpr
3924 Wrightsboro Rd
Augusta, GA
706-650-2800
(was told he was retired due to health)
Note: got no answer to phone, only fax noise after a few rings

Glock Guns & Svc:
Ed's Public Safety
www.edspawn.com
www.georgiaglock.com
4431 Henry Blvd
Stockbridge, GA
770-474-6084


----------



## mike bell (Jan 12, 2007)

Good job Slug gunner!



Agarr,  Yes Al D is a good guy.  If you see him tell him Mike aka "Flash" from MGW said hey.  He started calling me Flash when I first went to work at Maryland Gunworks. Al was in for a visit with my boss Lou Ciamillo.  I was cutting a rear dovetail on a 1911 and taking my time because the slide was a customers and he started calling me flash cause I was so slow.  

I like to be slow and safer then sorry.  Its alot cheaper, but harder to pay the bills when your doing gun work


----------



## Dub (Jan 13, 2007)

I used to use Harvey's but I he became harder and harder to get in touch with.  I'm going to use the fella that Agarr recomended.


----------



## displacedhntr (Jan 13, 2007)

Sanders is my pick.  He has done some great work for me in the past.  Takes a while but it will be done right the first time.  I have heard alot of good things about Harvey's but never used them.


----------



## mike bell (Jan 28, 2007)

Found this addy at Auction Arms doing a FFL transfer search.





> tracy teasley 111
> 1730Broad Street
> Augusta, GA 30904
> FFL Transfer Fee: $25.00
> ...



Blue twice  a year?


----------



## vince (Jan 28, 2007)

*Mike*

What kind of work can you do on guns?


----------



## mike bell (Jan 29, 2007)

Vince we dont do gun work anymore at MGW.

If you need something, talk to the Judge.


----------



## vince (Jan 29, 2007)

I know we take our glocks to him if we have problems with them.I was looking for some one to refinish my stock on my 30.06.


----------



## Dub (May 8, 2007)

Bump for any more Augusta smiths?


----------



## Twenty five ought six (May 8, 2007)

Steve, the manager of Pinetucky Gun Club does some gun work.

I don't know what he does or how well he does it, but it ought to be easy to get references.


----------



## Jimmys 78 (May 8, 2007)

Gradous Rifles
3021-a Old Waynesboro Rd
Hephzibah, Ga 30815
7065542959

 I have not used him yet but he comes highly recomended from some friends of mine. Only bad thing for some(good imo)he will shoot you straight. If you did something stupid to your gun he will tell you so. If you use him go there with thick skin.


----------



## Dub (May 8, 2007)

Thank you...opinionated gunsmiths...is there any other kind? 


I've heard that name before.  A fella I work with was contemplating having him build out a rifle for him....not sure if he ever saw it through or not.


----------



## stevetarget (May 10, 2007)

*at least twice*



mike bell said:


> Found this addy at Auction Arms doing a FFL transfer search.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



we are bluing more often than that now.  we need to blue about 10 guns at a time to keep prices reasonable.  The cost of the chemicals and propane to heat the big tanks for rifles and shotguns is so high its ridiculous.


----------



## mike bell (Jul 1, 2007)

Hey Steve,

  I thought it was a misprint.  I was thinking twice a week or month.  I know what you mean, it cost us about 500 bucks to fill our gas tank last month.  I use about 300lbs of Heatbath salts a year.  Bluing is not a cheap as people think.  What kills ya is the prep time on the parts.


----------



## LittleBocephus (Jul 2, 2007)

my dad and grandpa have always liked Sanders. I just got some work on a gun by him and he did a GREAT job.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 14, 2007)

My Dad would not trust anyone but Ed Sanders with his guns.  I remember when I was about 10 years old, he would take me with him into Sanders Gun Shop when it was down on 9th Street right beside the Augusta Police Department Headquarters.  Likewise, I have always continued to deal with Mr. Sanders when I needed anything.  My Father died in 1980 but Ed still remembers him and so much of his dealing with him since back in the 50's, 60's etc.  They were very close friends for many years and I always enjoy talking with Ed while continuing to get work done.  He is one of the very best in my opinion and it hurts to realize that so many of the older generation are such true gentlemen but they are becoming a lost breed because of the loss of their skills and knowledge due to age and health related issues.  The younger generation just doesn't have the background that these fine gentlemen had it seems to me.  There is not enough good teachers left of this "art of gunsmithing."  If Mr. Sanders could be cloned into a younger version with his wealth of knowlege and skills, I know there would many happy 2nd, 3rd, and maybe 4th generation outdoorsman that would be smiling.


----------

